# Romance of the three kingdoms doesn't like my widescreen



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi there 

I have downloaded The Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI demo but when I click on it I get the message 'failed to initialize directx' . I tried a real old CRT monitor and the game runs fine on that! I have tried forcing my monitor to 1024*768 resolution (monitor doesnt support that normally)but the game still returns the error. Is there a way I can get the game to work on my widescreen? (my old CRT is a 14 inch really problematic one).


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

The following resolutions can be selected for Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI: "1024x768", "1024x1280", "1152x864", "1200x1600", "1200x1920", "1280x768", "1280x1024", "1600x1200", "1920x1200"

Do you have any of these reso's?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Ty for the reply sir. My monitor's normally selectable resolutions are 800*600, 960*600 and 1280*720. I have forced it to display a resolution of 1024*768 using the Nvidia control panel. But that doesnt solve my problem. The CRT monitor which can by default display 1024*768 doesn't get the error message though so I assume it is the current TFT monitor that I am using which is causing the problem. Is there some way out other than having to replace the monitor?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats the monitor's size?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

It's a 17 inch widescreen monitor, sir.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi corsair,

Could you please post the brand and model of your monitor, so we can take a look at its specs?

Have a look at this page. If your monitor is connected via DVI, follow the instructions to enable scaling with a fixed aspect ratio. Then set your resolution to 1024 x 768. You'll get black bars on the sides of the screen, but it may allow you to play the game. Of course, this only applies if your monitor is connected via DVI. If it's connected via VGA (D-Sub), then we'll need to check the monitor to see if it can enable fixed aspect ratio - and so we come back to needing the brand and model. :smile:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Ty for replying,sir. I have a D-sub connection for my monitor  (And consequently I dont have that 'change flat panel scaling' option in Nvidia control panel). The monitor is an AOC 716Sw, sir.

If I'd known that a lot of games wouldnt run on widescreen I wouldn't have bought it, But as it is, I am stuck with this monitor for now. So if I could somehow get all those darn games to work on this screen; would be a great thing


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

have you tried to reduce the refresh rate of your monitor?
I don't know if it'll help but it worth the try...

Control panel -> display -> Advanced -> Monitor : choose a lower refresh rate.

but this is the first time I hear that a dx problem is related to the monitor :4-dontkno
weird


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Ty for the post,sir, I tried a lower refresh rate (I can only go down one, 59Hz),but it doesnt make any difference. Please dont think I am being a smarty-pants but I am getting a lot of directx errors due to my monitor. Anno 1701 gave me a "directx could not be initialized" error until I forced my monitor to display 1024*768, Romance of the 3 Kingdoms is giving me the direct x error too, Transport Giant gives me a 'graphics card not compatible' error. :4-dontkno All these games work fine without any problem if I plug in my 14 inch CRT monitor. As to the Romance of the 3K (XI th), there is a settings window where there are slots for display adapter to be used, screen mode full/windowed options etc and it doesn't even detect the video card. With my CRT, it does!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

AOC no longer have any information on their website about your monitor, unfotunately. However, from looking at one of their other monitors, I don't think we would have had any luck with the fixed aspect ratio idea anyway. You can check through your monitor's OSD (On-Screen Display) and see if anything there might help, but I think it's unlikely you'll find anything.

Could you please post your full system specs for us (see "Posting System Specs'" in my signature)? There may be a deeper issue which can be fixed without changing monitors.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Ty for the reply,sir. I'll post the sys specs as directed 

Power supply-CIL-ODYSSEY-AUGUST 2007 450W PA 10091,In the +12V column it says 14A and on -12 v is 0.8A 

Motherboard- Intel D 945 GCNL (couldn't find the socket type sorry )
CPU- Intel core 2 duo 2.2 GHz
RAM-Transcend 2 GB DDR2(667)
Video Card- 8600GT (512 Mb memory)
Hard drive:Hitachi 160 Gb SATA hdd
OS: Windows XP Home edition SP2

*I must have missed somthing, please, just give me a shout if I can do anything more*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi again,

We have an issue, in that your power supply is not up to the job of running your system. You need a quality unit in the range 650W - 750W at least. Click on "Power Supply Info" in my signature, and scroll to near the bottom of the post. You'll find a list of recommended units for different classes - you should select one of those units in the 650W - 750W range, to replace your current unit.

Your sub-par power supply could be causing your problems, so until it is replaced, there's not a great deal more we can do. Also, while you're running that unit, all your other components are slowly being damaged, and at some point in the future, they will die. It's very important that you replace the power supply as soon as possible.

However, in the meantime, click on "Common Game Issues", and run through all the steps. Something in there may help your issue.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you sir, for taking the time to help me out. I understand what you are saying about the powersupply but I am currently in a financial crunch, I'll get one as soon as I can and see if that helps. I'll re-open the thread after I do that. I just hope the other components in my puter doesn't get broken before I am able to change the PSU.*prays*


----------

